
New year brings new attacks on evolution in schools - FluidDjango
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45840321/ns/technology_and_science-science/#.TwGU95gh95g
======
andyking
Don't get me wrong, I love Indiana, but sometimes, reading some of the madcap
schemes that go through their state legislature is like going back to ye olde
Victorian times.

~~~
HedgeMage
You know why the fringe nutbags propose this stuff, when it will (at least in
Indiana) never go through? Because people like livescience are dumb enough to
report on it, and people -- even in HN -- are dumb enough to post about it.

The best way to make your fringe belief not seem so fringe is to keep a steady
trickle of attention on it, so people get used to hearing about it. It gives
the illusion that the fringe belief has a bigger following than it does, and
to people not educated in logic and rhetoric, the bandwagon approach can be
pretty powerful.

